# Conflict between libdca and libdcadec ports



## tankist02 (Apr 19, 2016)

These ports can't live together because they provide similar functionality. My problem is that multimedia/vlc and multimedia/avidemux use multimedia/libdca, while multimedia/kodi uses multimedia/libdcadec. Is there a way to have VLC, Avidemux and Kodi together on one system?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 19, 2016)

You can disable the option `DCA` in the multimedia/vlc port.
For multimedia/avidemux I see no way.
(the problematic file is /usr/local/bin/dcadec - but the file from  multimedia/vlc or multimedia/avidemux and multimedia/libdcadec are definite two different files).

Or you make a PR and the maintainer should change the installdir of  dcadec from multimedia/libdcadec.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 20, 2016)

Should be fixed with the attachment in PR 208927.


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 21, 2016)

talsamon thank you, the patch looks really simple. I'm wondering when it will be checked in...


----------

